# 2009 Rival vs 2009 Centaur Carbon



## XR4Ti (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey all,

I'm building up a bike and am having trouble deciding on a gruppo. I've considered everything from Rival to Red to Record and I think I've narrowed it down to Rival or Centaur. So I'm looking for opinions on the two. I'm guessing Rival is the underdog, being a couple of hundred $$ less, so that's why I posted it here in the SRAM forum. If I have a preference of one over the other it may be the shifting with a single lever vs two (I found the Campy downshift to be a little too far back on the hood to be comfortable with the thum), but I'm sure I can get settled with either.

Any advice much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

IMHO the 2009 Centaur groups are one of the best deals around.


----------



## XR4Ti (Jul 8, 2008)

kytyree said:


> IMHO the 2009 Centaur groups are one of the best deals around.


Yeah, the problem is I hear the same thing about the new Rival.


----------



## teffisk (Mar 24, 2006)

if you have a chance to ride both, obviously... i have the new rival group but just not a frame to put it on yet. i'll post a review when i can. i have put on the crankset on and it is top notch. it all looks really great tho


----------



## babylou (Jul 13, 2008)

I can deal with either shift system. I do like that Rival is all metal except for the levers; durability! I wish the levers were metal. Rival is cheaper and weights are close. i vote Rival.


----------



## XR4Ti (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for the replies all -- keep 'em coming! On a purely cosmetic issue, I like the black brakes on the Rival -- though I guess a Record Skeleton could fix that on the Centaur. But that's looks only and I want to keep that out of the decision-making (unless all else is equal).

Yeah, those weights are pretty darn close -- < 10g for the entire gruppo with the figures I came up with.

One question -- are the cables coming out of the brifters routed exactly the same way between the two? (both at front, one front & one back, configurable, etc)


----------



## babylou (Jul 13, 2008)

XR4Ti said:


> One question -- are the cables coming out of the brifters routed exactly the same way between the two? (both at front, one front & one back, configurable, etc)


SRAM can do both at front AND one front and back. I'm not sure with 2009 Campy.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

XR4Ti said:


> Thanks for the replies all -- keep 'em coming! On a purely cosmetic issue, I like the black brakes on the Rival -- though I guess a Record Skeleton could fix that on the Centaur. But that's looks only and I want to keep that out of the decision-making (unless all else is equal).
> 
> Yeah, those weights are pretty darn close -- < 10g for the entire gruppo with the figures I came up with.
> 
> One question -- are the cables coming out of the brifters routed exactly the same way between the two? (both at front, one front & one back, configurable, etc)



The Centaur cables can be routed either way, the shifter cable has two paths out of the lever body.


----------



## XR4Ti (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks -- well, that answers the question about any cable routing differences.


----------



## K&K_Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

Well I don't know about the Campy but Rival is awesome. Unfortunately I'm waiting on a warranty issue before I can use the full use of the group. I love the whole 'multiple up shift' on the rear of Rival. Double tapping took about 30 seconds to figure out, coming from Shimano. And when configured correctly the FD is not as bad as everyone states. For the price you just can't beat it.


----------



## babylou (Jul 13, 2008)

K&K_Dad said:


> Well I don't know about the Campy but Rival is awesome. Unfortunately I'm waiting on a warranty issue before I can use the full use of the group. I love the whole 'multiple up shift' on the rear of Rival. Double tapping took about 30 seconds to figure out, coming from Shimano. And when configured correctly the FD is not as bad as everyone states. For the price you just can't beat it.


No kidding! My Rival front derailleur was setup in no more than 5 minutes. Heck all you do is adjust the height and angle then tighten the mount, then set the limits, tighten the cable and use the barrel adjuster to tension the cable and voila.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Campy front shifting is better and smoother than any other IMO, especially shifting from the big ring down to the small. Plus you get unlimited trim with the Centaur. Campy chains are the best out there period. I also find the shape of the new centaur to be much more comfortable than the SRAM levers. That is obviously very personal though.


----------



## mbbuell (Apr 6, 2007)

I started with the Rival shifters, Rival brakes, Force FD, RD, 1070 cassette and Force Crankset. I like the SRAM shifters, but the FD is finicky. I took it into a LBS to have it adjusted prior to a Crit race, took it out for a spin the day before and the FD threw the chain off my big chain ring and into my carbon crank arm! After hustling to take it back to the LBS and have it fixed, (no cost to me with a new big chain ring), it worked flawlessly. Then after about 3 weeks, it started acting up again, taking what seemed forever to shift into the BR. So I have to constantly adjust it. 
So, I put Campy Mirage QS on my other bike with Veloce RD, Rival crank and believe it or not, a Shimano 105 FD. It shifts perfectly! BTW, I have an American Classic cassette on this bike too! First time every time. I really like the change in the 2009 Centaur shifters and the weights comparing the two (Rival and Centaur) are pretty close. Having said all of that, I'm going to Centaur on my currently SRAM bike, and will probably sell my SRAM Rival/Force goodies. Bottom line for me, you can't go wrong with other and like you've heard many times before it's best if you can ride both to test them out. SRAM double tap shifting is nice. Campy shifting is too. Good luck!


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/tech.php?id=tech/2009/reviews/SRAM_rival09

"For example, Shimano's 105 group is a near match for Rival price-wise but Ultegra SL is much closer in weight. Still, even that group is about 100g heavier and roughly US$300 more expensive. Right-hand lever throw for upshifts is also much longer - as in 20 degrees vs. just 10 - though Shimano still edges out SRAM on the other side even with the new Zero Loss spool at 25 degrees vs. 35. 

It's a similar scenario with Campagnolo: Veloce is closer to Rival in price but Centaur is a better match for weight. Yet Centaur is still 150g heavier and nearly US$400 more - and we're talking the alloy version here, not the carbon one. Both also receive new-shape Ergopower levers (which feel fantastic, by the way) but carry on with previous-generation 10-speed operation, which will assuredly be replaced by Campagnolo's new 11-speed platform soon."


----------



## XR4Ti (Jul 8, 2008)

Great article, thanks! To bring things into perspective, it's the Centaur carbon I am looking at, which is (I just ran through manuf #s now) is ~ 20g heavier (I find this too close to discern, given variances in chain length, crank arm and ring size, etc). Street prices I find less than a $200 CDN difference.

So, I find this still a tough call. And the chances of me finding both setups in LBSs to try out on a trainer (-30deg right now) is virtually nil. Still, I'm hoping not to have to flip a coin.


----------



## ewitz (Sep 11, 2002)

Had my first extended experience riding SRAM over Christmas.

Demo'd the Prince from Competitive cyclist with a Red/Force build rather than taking a bike with me. I have been leery of SRAM as my previous experiences were only short test rides. However, after a full two weeks of riding I can say that I was very impressed. It did seem a little awkward/counter-intuitive after riding Shimano's STI since it's initial introduction. Once I had adjusted to the Double Tap, which did take a day or two, I really enjoyed the system.

I do think that the '09 Rival is a great bang for the buck and will be replacing the Dura Ace when I rebuild my 585. My VXRS was just rebuilt with the new Dura Ace and will still be my primary ride.


----------



## pjoien (Dec 24, 2008)

I don't know if this helps, but if you are a sprinter, SRAM is very easy to use. You can pull the shift lever back to your handlebars independenly of the brake so you can keep your whole fist on the bars while hammering. I cant remmeber where I read it but one of the BMC guys said that he could maintain 300w higher consistent sprints on SRAM. Hope this helps your decision. BTW I ride 08 Rival and love it. Saved a 1.5 pounds versus my old ultegra triple. Love the double tap and the shape of the levers


----------



## XR4Ti (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies. I believe I will like the Sram shifting more than Campy, particularly being able to downshift while in the drops. That, combined with the fact that Centaur was apparently cheapened up for 2009 pushed me towards Sram.

So I was set to go with Rival but for $100 more than the Centaur I got Red -- it seemed like a deal too good to pass up. Time to start building up my bike!


----------



## lalahsghost (Aug 27, 2007)

I got 2009 rival: FD, RD, cassette, 1070 chain, crankset, bb, and brakes off of ebay in november '08 for roughly $600 before shipping. Deals can be found.


----------



## XR4Ti (Jul 8, 2008)

lalahsghost said:


> I got 2009 rival: FD, RD, cassette, 1070 chain, crankset, bb, and brakes off of ebay in november '08 for roughly $600 before shipping. Deals can be found.


That's for sure. I probably had that one on my watch list too  It all depends where you live as well -- best price for Rival for me (in Canada) was Total Cycling @ ~$575US + shipping/taxes. For larger things, shipping is often the same or cheaper from the UK than US! I got my Red for under $1k, all in.


----------



## pjoien (Dec 24, 2008)

XR4

Could you post a link to where you picked up your red at? I have a new Cervelo that needs some components.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## XR4Ti (Jul 8, 2008)

There's a guy on ebay from Quebec that is selling them. That's where I got my set. New '09 but with the 1030 chain.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

FYI for tall fellas, the Rival crank is available in 180mm length. With Shimano's D/A crank now costing upwards of $700 retail, this Rival crank might be the best deal going for the long levered among us.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

XR4Ti said:


> If I have a preference of one over the other it may be the shifting with a single lever vs two (I found the Campy downshift to be a little too far back on the hood to be comfortable with the thum), but I'm sure I can get settled with either.
> 
> Any advice much appreciated.


Have you ever used a Campy brifter? If your only experience with thumb shifting is Sora, then you need to try a genuine Campy. The thumb shifters are easy to use whether on the hoods or in the drops. I have small hands and can easily use the thumbs shifters in the drops.


----------



## XR4Ti (Jul 8, 2008)

cs1 said:


> Have you ever used a Campy brifter? If your only experience with thumb shifting is Sora, then you need to try a genuine Campy. The thumb shifters are easy to use whether on the hoods or in the drops. I have small hands and can easily use the thumbs shifters in the drops.


I rode an '07 Record lever once. At the end I was getting used to it. But I did find it a bit of a pain (literally and figuratively). Never rode Sora. I'm coming straight from downtube shifters.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

XR4Ti said:


> I rode an '07 Record lever once. At the end I was getting used to it. But I did find it a bit of a pain (literally and figuratively). Never rode Sora. I'm coming straight from downtube shifters.


Once you get used to Ergos they become more intuitive than Shimano. That's why so many riders want a Shimano group with Campy brifters. There used to be a you tube video showing how they shifted. Just remember whatever way you want the chain to go move your hand that way.


----------

